# Pics of Your Malt as a Baby



## zooeysmom

I adopted Zooey when she was 3, so unfortunately, I missed her baby stage (I can't imagine how cute she was!). I would love to see your Malts' baby pics :wub:


----------



## frankie

here anton when he is a baby


----------



## jmm

Some of my puppies over the years.


----------



## zooeysmom

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Johita

Baby Aolani


----------



## Orla

Here's Milo at 13 weeks  He looks very concerned lol. He had just had his 2nd bath.


----------



## maggieh

Oh, you don't need to ask twice! Here's Sweetness within the first few weeks at home:

First day (ignore the happy woman grinning from ear to ear - oh, and the bottle of wine in the background!):









"Are you lookin' at ME?"









Settling in:










I adopted Tessa when she was about a year old, so this is the closest thing I have to a baby picture of her - Day 2 at my house:


----------



## allheart

Little Ana. (I have Mia and Leo on my other computer, which crashed, but the store said the could get the pictures back for me, when they were babies. Oh my gosh how cute they were.

But here is my little Ana, ( I have a gazillion of her, as well as Mia and Leo :blush::blink Oh and I wanted to add, ALL your babies are so darn cute!!!! Elisabeth....awwww your baby is precious and a special angel.
























*Her first vet visit *:wub:









*Mommy????? *


----------



## RudyRoo

I love this thread idea! We never get tired of looking at puppy photos. 

This is the picture that was on the petfinder.com profile for Rudy. As you can imagine, the rescue was bombarded with applications and requests for him. I'm not exactly sure how old he was, but I estimate about 9-10 weeks. 










By the time I got him, he had lost most of his hair from all of the medical problems he was having, but he was still the cutest thing I had ever seen, with all his little sporadic patches of stringy white hair! Here's Rudy when I got him...around 14 weeks. Look at his tail! haha


----------



## Sylie

MiMi wasn't really the prettiest puppy, but her she is....


----------



## RudyRoo

You bite your tongue, she is beautiful! Princess Mimi and her little smirk. 



Sylie said:


> MiMi wasn't really the prettiest puppy, but her she is....


----------



## Sylie

:crying:My tongue hurts. I don't think I'll be able to eat dinner tonight.


----------



## bailey02

Bailey girl when she was a baby


----------



## *Missy*

Here is Rustee :wub: I never asked if Paislee had any pics and I wished I had although not sure if she would have had any  she was still under a year when I got her so _kinda _a baby


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> MiMi wasn't really the prettiest puppy, but her she is....


 
OMG are you kidding me???? That babies face is to die for!!! Look at those precious eyes, and face. I will help you bit your tongue 



RudyRoo said:


> I love this thread idea! We never get tired of looking at puppy photos.
> 
> This is the picture that was on the petfinder.com profile for Rudy. As you can imagine, the rescue was bombarded with applications and requests for him. I'm not exactly sure how old he was, but I estimate about 9-10 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got him, he had lost most of his hair from all of the medical problems he was having, but he was still the cutest thing I had ever seen, with all his little sporadic patches of stringy white hair! Here's Rudy when I got him...around 14 weeks. Look at his tail! haha


Dear Heaven above, okay, now I am sooooooooooooooo in love. Could this baby be any cuter.....OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oooooo.. I really Love Rudy!! He is so precious!!!


----------



## *Missy*

OH Sylvia...your being silly....she is beautiful!! She looks really large which I know she wasn't but I'm always amazed at how large they look in pics when they are so small! She just appears really fluffy!

Rudy was so cute....that picture he looks tiny (so I gues the above isn't always true especially if they are being held!) he just has these tiny little eyes and tiny nose....I know there must have been so many people wanting to adopt him...You are a lucky lady Leigh....although I hear being a little secretive right now! (planning trips behind your back!)

JMM you have had some beautiful puppies they are all so so cute! 
Little Ana is just so cute I love the pic of her first vet visit....what a lover she is! 

MaggieH I love the picture you you and Sweetness you look so happy and she is so tiny and sweet! Tessa....what a pretty girl...ahh I just love seing these fluffs as litle fluffs it is too cute! Its like Tessa but so small and it makes me smile!

Aolani, you were such a ball of fluff! Its just too cute! 

Milo does look a little like "geez what just happened!" haha he was so cute....and he is still! I love the siggy pic of him he looks so pretty (I mean handsome)

I love that picture of Anton he was such a sweet and beautiful little baby he looks like he has chubby cheeks which I know isn't really what puppies have but still! 

Aww Bailey what a tiny cutie pie! I love how sweet and innocent she looks and that little ear all perked up on one side 

And Elizabeth, I bet you do wish you had pics of your sweet Zooey I can't imagine how cute she must have been because she is such a doll now! Good idea for a thread thanks 

I hope I remembered all the babies....I don't know how to quote more than one in a post...but I also think it would have been really long lol


----------



## Sylie

seriously, I goof around a lot. But come on MiMi was not the cutest of the cute cutes. Rudi was a heart melter. Ana is unbelievably gorgeous. MiMi was...well ordinary. You all know that I love my little bitch with all my heart...and I loved her with all my heart from the moment she snuggled into my neck, but hey, she wasn't all that cute....looking.
Ouch!!!!oh, ouch....Leigh stop it...my tongue is seriously hurting.


----------



## RudyRoo

Sylie said:


> seriously, I goof around a lot. But come on MiMi was not the cutest of the cute cutes. Rudi was a heart melter. Ana is unbelievably gorgeous. MiMi was...*well ordinary*. You all know that I love my little bitch with all my heart...and I loved her with all my heart from the moment she snuggled into my neck, but hey, she wasn't all that cute....looking.
> Ouch!!!!oh, ouch....Leigh stop it...my tongue is seriously hurting.


How are you still talking Sylvia? Bite it again. Rudinsky seconds.


----------



## Snowbody

Sylvia - may I suggest EYEGLASSES?????? She was and is so beautiful. She makes me weak in the knees. Really, I don't know how you could not see her as adorable.
I didn't get Tyler until he was 8 months old and didn't ask for any baby pictures :smilie_tischkante: until it was too late and he wasn't in their files anymore. This was his first hour at home:








And his photo from the breeder is our avatar picture.


----------



## Sylie

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - may I suggest EYEGLASSES?????? She was and is so beautiful. She makes me weak in the knees. Really, I don't know how you could not see her as adorable.
> I didn't get Tyler until he was 8 months old and didn't ask for any baby pictures :smilie_tischkante: until it was too late and he wasn't in their files anymore. This was his first hour at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his photo from the breeder is our avatar picture.


See, Tyler is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## *Missy*

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - may I suggest EYEGLASSES?????? She was and is so beautiful. She makes me weak in the knees. Really, I don't know how you could not see her as adorable.
> I didn't get Tyler until he was 8 months old and didn't ask for any baby pictures :smilie_tischkante: until it was too late and he wasn't in their files anymore. This was his first hour at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his photo from the breeder is our avatar picture.


 
Yes Sue, we can :smilie_tischkante: together....I was way too excited at the time...seriously this was me :w00t: my brain wasn't working good...grr.....how handsome is he?! TOO TOO HANDSOME...and cute


----------



## Sylie

Okay, lest I appear ungrateful...I think MiMi grew up to be a real beauty. I am overwhelmed every time I look at her. When she came to me as a puppy, it took me very little time to fall madly, deeply, truly in love with her. But, honestly...I just think there are a lot prettier puppies. I'm not joking around right now. She was cute. She became beautiful....but there are quite a few much cuter puppies on the board.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahh gosh all these baby photos are soooo adorable!!
I don't have a baby pic of little naddie and she was abt 2 when I got her.
However, I did get a baby photo of my Mr. Quincy:


----------



## Sylie

Oh baby Quincy! I could have guessed that you were the cutest little guy...cause you are still a heartthrob. He is too too too adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Love the thread, here's my Matilda when she was 12 weeks old:heart::smootch: of course i think she's adorable:wub:


----------



## frankie

Matilda's mommy said:


> Love the thread, here's my Matilda when she was 12 weeks old:heart::smootch: of course i think she's adorable:wub:


 
and she is adorable.:wub:


----------



## allheart

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - may I suggest EYEGLASSES?????? She was and is so beautiful. She makes me weak in the knees. Really, I don't know how you could not see her as adorable.
> I didn't get Tyler until he was 8 months old and didn't ask for any baby pictures :smilie_tischkante: until it was too late and he wasn't in their files anymore. This was his first hour at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his photo from the breeder is our avatar picture.


 ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tyler you adorable little boy. I would be such a gonner with this little guy, oh that face!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Oh and all the babies pics on here are soooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!! What a great thread.

Kisses Tyler :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

ALL of your puppy pictures are adorable!!! And, Sylvia ... your tongue has to be awfully sore by now. Keep it up ... and we will be saying prayers when you go to the doctor to get your tongue taken care of. MiMi was adorable as a puppy! Now she is stunningly beautiful. So take that!

Below is a picture of Snowball right before we brought him home ... on the red pillow. We had been on a cruise and couldn't bring him home until right after ... he was fifteen weeks old then.

And, his first dry test of Ashley's baby bathtub. And, then after his first bath!

And, after his first professional grooming.

And, me and Snowball at Shirley's (his breeder) right before we went out to the car.

Although I try ... I don't know how to keep these pictures in order when I upload them ... but, you can pretty much see which photos I am talking about. And, I know some of the members have already seen these pictures along the way, I am sure.

Wow ... it is scary how time flies. Snowball will be six years old on February 19th. I want to cry. It seems like just yesterday that he came home with us.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you all for sharing these precious pics of your babies! I have such a case of puppy fever right now. I don't know if seeing all these cuties is helping or hurting :HistericalSmiley: And thank you for your sweet words about Zooey :wub:


----------



## Sylie

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you all for sharing these precious pics of your babies! I have such a case of puppy fever right now. I don't know if seeing all these cuties is helping or hurting :HistericalSmiley: And thank you for your sweet words about Zooey :wub:


I couldn't find an emoticon to slap yourself in the head. Every time I read posts to this thread I saw that adorable picture of Zooey, but never commented on it. But there it was...absolutely adorable Zooey. You see, I am not all that nice, but slap me in the head, your Zooey is one adorable little beauty.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> I couldn't find an emoticon to slap yourself in the head. Every time I read posts to this thread I saw that adorable picture of Zooey, but never commented on it. But there it was...absolutely adorable Zooey. You see, I am not all that nice, but slap me in the head, your Zooey is one adorable little beauty.


Me, too! I love Zooey! He is so precious and adorable looking. I'd love to hug him and give him lots of kisses! So, since I can't, Elisabeth ... could you please give them to him for me?:wub::wub:


----------



## *Missy*

:brownbag::exploding:
Here are two options, the first is a very mild "slap"....the second is a little bit more dramatic a "slap" :HistericalSmiley::innocent: I say its not best to slap yourself in any situation :w00t:

BTW--what about a baby pic of Ray? Do ya have one because I think he was probably "to die for just like he is now" :wub: (says Paislee)



Sylie said:


> I couldn't find an emoticon to slap yourself in the head. Every time I read posts to this thread I saw that adorable picture of Zooey, but never commented on it. But there it was...absolutely adorable Zooey. You see, I am not all that nice, but slap me in the head, your Zooey is one adorable little beauty.


----------



## The A Team

Here's Archie at 12 weeks old
View attachment 99776



...and here he is now.
View attachment 99777



Abbey at 8 weeks old
View attachment 99778



....and here she is now.
View attachment 99779



I got Ava when she was 6 months old
View attachment 99780



...and here she is now.
View attachment 99781


----------



## *Missy*

The A Team said:


> Here's Archie at 12 weeks old
> View attachment 99776
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here he is now.
> View attachment 99777
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey at 8 weeks old
> View attachment 99778
> 
> 
> 
> ....and here she is now.
> View attachment 99779
> 
> 
> 
> I got Ava when she was 6 months old
> View attachment 99780
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here she is now.
> View attachment 99781


 



:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
Pat, I just love each one of these photos! Little Archie! OMG what a dollbaby he was and is even though he is a boy...he is such a handsome little man, :HistericalSmiley: And what a cutie little Abbie was and turns into a beautiful grownup girl! Little darling Ava how pretty you were with your long coat and you look truly like a tiny little babydoll (babydoggydoll?) I love your new easy to manage coat as well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I love looking at our babies:wub: everyone of them are just adorable:wub: gosh makes me want a puppy :smootch: who wouldn't want a maltese, just look at them:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

This is THE BEST THREADever. :chili::chili::chili: I'm just drooling over all these little babies.:wub::wub: They are all so precious. I better go to bed before I start looking for puppies on Petfinder or websites. :w00t::huh:


----------



## socalyte

Here is Cozette at about 8 weeks:









The first night I got her: 










One of the first pictures I saw of Pippa:










The first night I got her:










Loving all these pics of puppies! I understand there's no cure for puppy fever other than getting a puppy LOL


----------



## Sylie

The A Team said:


> Here's Archie at 12 weeks old
> View attachment 99776
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here he is now.
> View attachment 99777
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey at 8 weeks old
> View attachment 99778
> 
> 
> 
> ....and here she is now.
> View attachment 99779
> 
> 
> 
> I got Ava when she was 6 months old
> View attachment 99780
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here she is now.
> View attachment 99781


Okay we all love the A team. But oh, that baby picture of Archie had me on a puddlle on the floor. I'm done for!


----------



## Sylie

Okay, here is my baby Ray. It was taken by his breeder before he came home, but I think it is the bestest of the best.







































Okay, here is a picture of my Ray. It was taken by his breeder, but I just think it is the bestest of the best.


----------



## Sylie

socalyte said:


> Here is Cozette at about 8 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first night I got her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first pictures I saw of Pippa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first night I got her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all these pics of puppies! I understand there's no cure for puppy fever other than getting a puppy LOL


Cozette just drives me crazy. She is such a doll. You do not post nearly enough pictures to satisfy our gravings.


----------



## *Missy*

Oh ray! What a cutie he was...oh goodness just wanna squeeze him! He's still a handsome boy too...


----------



## *Missy*

Snowbody said:


> This is THE BEST THREADever. :chili::chili::chili: I'm just drooling over all these little babies.:wub::wub: They are all so precious. I better go to bed before I start looking for puppies on Petfinder or websites. :w00t::huh:


Just dooooo it! :innocent:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

If all these babies were put together and I had to choose...I wouldn't be able to...I'd have to take them all!!! These are cuteness overload for sure! 
:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart

frankie said:


> here anton when he is a baby


 
****faint, faint, faint**** soooooooooooooooo adorable!!! Oh gosh, all the babies are on this thread, bless their hearts.

Oh forgive me, If I commented on all of them, this thread would be 100 pages, but trust me, I am ooooohing and ahhhhhing and dying at all the cuteness of these babies :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

Baby Crystal


----------



## revakb2

Bogie at four months










Cassie age 3 when I got her as a rescue.


----------



## allheart

Oh gosh, I can't stand how cute all these babies are!!!! Oh I wish I could respond to all of them, just know, I'm dying in a great way, how cute they are.

Um Kat, with Baby Crystal, and her wittle tongue sticking out...*****faint**** so cute.

Reva, OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dear Bogie.....oh heavens how cute. I have to tell you I LOOOOOOOVE the lemon in his ears. My Leo had it, and oh how I loved it so much. Most of it has since faded , but it was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## zooeysmom

Sylie said:


> I couldn't find an emoticon to slap yourself in the head. Every time I read posts to this thread I saw that adorable picture of Zooey, but never commented on it. But there it was...absolutely adorable Zooey. You see, I am not all that nice, but slap me in the head, your Zooey is one adorable little beauty.


LOL No need for slapping! Thank you 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Me, too! I love Zooey! He is so precious and adorable looking. I'd love to hug him and give him lots of kisses! So, since I can't, Elisabeth ... could you please give them to him for me?:wub::wub:


Zooey is a girl, Marie! Although I did take the spelling from the male literary character  I gave her lots of kisses for you 



Sylie said:


> Okay we all love the A team. But oh, that baby picture of Archie had me on a puddlle on the floor. I'm done for!


LOL 



allheart said:


> ****faint, faint, faint**** soooooooooooooooo adorable!!! Oh gosh, all the babies are on this thread, bless their hearts.
> 
> Oh forgive me, If I commented on all of them, this thread would be 100 pages, but trust me, I am ooooohing and ahhhhhing and dying at all the cuteness of these babies :wub:


Me too!! Love them all :wub:



Katkoota said:


> Baby Crystal


 I'm a sucker a Malt with her tongue hanging out


----------



## Cosy

Cosy


----------



## allheart

Ahhhhh I found "some of Mia and Leo", oh how I can't wait to get the others off my other computer, I miss the ones of them as babies, and I forgot I had some of Ana, from the breeder.

*Litte Ana at 9 weeks *









*Okay, um even at 9 weeks, little Miss Ana did her famous nose pose*









*My darling Mia and Leo :smcry:, oh how they would snuggle, they were, oh and still are, but especially as pups were sooo cute together.*









*My little guy Leo, he has not changed one iota in personality, bless him*
















*And oh how they would kissy kiss*









*And one more of the dynamic duo. God love them. I'm sure those who have been on here since I got Mia and Leo, I would post a gazzilon pics of them :blush:, oh how I miss those pics.*


----------



## RudyRoo

Oh my! The last picture of them in their bed, all snuggled next to each other, smiling up at the camera! So perfect. 



allheart said:


> Ahhhhh I found "some of Mia and Leo", oh how I can't wait to get the others off my other computer, I miss the ones of them as babies, and I forgot I had some of Ana, from the breeder.
> 
> *Litte Ana at 9 weeks *
> 
> View attachment 99784
> 
> 
> *Okay, um even at 9 weeks, little Miss Ana did her famous nose pose*
> 
> View attachment 99785
> 
> 
> *My darling Mia and Leo :smcry:, oh how they would snuggle, they were, oh and still are, but especially as pups were sooo cute together.*
> 
> View attachment 99786
> 
> 
> *My little guy Leo, he has not changed one iota in personality, bless him*
> View attachment 99787
> 
> 
> View attachment 99788
> 
> 
> *And oh how they would kissy kiss*
> 
> View attachment 99789
> 
> 
> *And one more of the dynamic duo. God love them. I'm sure those who have been on here since I got Mia and Leo, I would post a gazzilon pics of them :blush:, oh how I miss those pics.*
> 
> View attachment 99790


----------



## Katkoota

LOVING all these super adorable baby malts :wub2:


----------



## The A Team

I'm enjoying seeing all the baby pictures so much!!! We had a thread like this a few years ago called Then and now....it's fun to watch our kids grow up!!! :chili:


----------



## SammieMom

*Sammie*

All the baby pictures are so cute. Here is my Sammie. here is one at 8 weeks old in basket. He was so tiny. :wub: I love him to pieces.


----------



## elly

Mercedes was 5 months when we got her. She was being held for show, not sure what went off but I hit the jackpot with her:wub::wub: The pictures are of her first day with us:wub:


----------



## allheart

Sammie said:


> All the baby pictures are so cute. Here is my Sammie. here is one at 8 weeks old in basket. He was so tiny. :wub: I love him to pieces.


Oh how could I not post about this baby. OMG. Sammie!!!!! Kisses hugs and love, What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!



elly said:


> Mercedes was 5 months when we got her. She was being held for show, not sure what went off but I hit the jackpot with her:wub::wub: The pictures are of her first day with us:wub:


You certainly did hit the Jackpot and my oh my what a beautiful girl she is now WOW :wub:


----------



## allheart

Cosy said:


> Cosy


 
How did I miss this???? Stop, that's her puppy pic, oh my goodness, that little one has not changed at all, adorable then and adorable now :wub:
@ Pat, Archieman's pup picture kills me, wayyyyyyy to cute. I would never be able to stop holding him.


----------



## NicholeAdriana

Too much cuteness in one place! :wub2: Best thread EVER! I would give my right arm to see puppy pictures of our rescued fur baby! I can only imagine how painfully adorable he must have been! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi Nikki, 

Welcome to you and Killer  (Hey, aren't those two characters in Booty Call? I love that movie :HistericalSmiley Anyway, yes, he had to have been a most precious pup!


----------



## Madison's Mom

I was on my iPad yesterday and couldn't upload pictures. Here's my little Madison in December 2007.









And our first try at a topknot:


----------



## MalteseJane

Puppy pictures are soooo cute ! :wub::wub: I don't have any of Charlie since I got him at 1 year old. But I have plenty of Alex. I still miss my little man. 
View attachment 99804


View attachment 99805


----------



## The A Team

*Missy* said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> Pat, I just love each one of these photos! Little Archie! OMG what a dollbaby he was and is even though he is a boy...he is such a handsome little man, :HistericalSmiley: And what a cutie little Abbie was and turns into a beautiful grownup girl! Little darling Ava how pretty you were with your long coat and you look truly like a tiny little babydoll (babydoggydoll?) I love your new easy to manage coat as well!


awww, thank you!!! Archie is my special boy and I have loved him since the day I first saw him :wub: He is sweet and gentle and loving.


----------



## The A Team

*Missy* said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> Pat, I just love each one of these photos! Little Archie! OMG what a dollbaby he was and is even though he is a boy...he is such a handsome little man, :HistericalSmiley: And what a cutie little Abbie was and turns into a beautiful grownup girl! Little darling Ava how pretty you were with your long coat and you look truly like a tiny little babydoll (babydoggydoll?) I love your new easy to manage coat as well!


awww, thank you!!! Archie is my special boy and I have loved him since the day I first saw him :wub: He is sweet and gentle and loving.


----------



## mary-anderson

Here is my girl Chloe. One is with her big brother Alvin, they bounded right away.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

mary-anderson said:


> Here is my girl Chloe. One is with her big brother Alvin, they bounded right away.:wub:


OMG - Mary - that photo of Chloe and Alvin is too much. My heart is melting!!:wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Snowbody said:


> OMG - Mary - that photo of Chloe and Alvin is too much. My heart is melting!!:wub::wub:


Thank You Sue. It's one of my favorites too. He looks like he is so proud of her and she just found her playmate. 

When I was going through the post as soon as I seen your little one I knew exactly who it was. Tyler has the cutest unique look. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## pammy4501

*my Babies*

These are my dogs as puppies. First is Frank, then Truff and last, is my sweet Lola as a baby. I barrowed the pics of Frank and Truff from Stacy, as I got Frank at almost 6 months and Truff at nearly a year. Lola was about 14 weeks in this photo. Oh no, looking at these is giving me puppy fever!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here is Lacie the week I brought her home. She's next to DH's shoes (size 9 1/2).









Here is a picture of Tilly soon after she was rescued.









And here's Secret right after I got her in September, 2010. She was 8 at the time.









But I don't have any baby picture of Secret. "Oh, you must have been a Beautiful Baby -- 'cause Baby look at you NOW!!!"


----------



## Sylie

Oh so many beautiful babies...I can't possibly comment on every one. Just all so precious. I have to say though that I got caught by surprise and I am:crying:so hard I can't see...looking at dear Lola. Please forgive me, Pammy, but I avoid your threads, because it hurts too much. I just can't ..........


----------



## Whoolia

*So many beautiful baby Malts!*

This is my baby Leo on his first day home....he was 6.5 months at the time and is now a whopping 4.5 lbs!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oooo... So cute! Love the head tilt!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Looking at all these baby photos is not good!.... I MUST keep my wits and sense of reason! .... but gosh it does stir up that desire for puppy breath!!! 

I think all puppies are cute but gotta say... don't think a Maltese pup can be beat when it comes to being adorable!! ( or an adult either for that matter!:HistericalSmiley


----------



## *Missy*

Whoolia said:


> This is my baby Leo on his first day home....he was 6.5 months at the time and is now a whopping 4.5 lbs!


 
Oh he is beautiful!! :wub: A little overweight but oh well :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: (I'm kidding...just in case you might think I find four pound pups fat :innocent


----------



## ann80

I love this thread! Such cute babies....Here is Zoey.

Zoey as a puppy sent by her breeder









The very 1st moment I held her in my arms age 5 months









1st week at home









1st beach visit









Now 2.5 yrs...how time flies


----------



## pammy4501

Sylie said:


> Oh so many beautiful babies...I can't possibly comment on every one. Just all so precious. I have to say though that I got caught by surprise and I am:crying:so hard I can't see...looking at dear Lola. Please forgive me, Pammy, but I avoid your threads, because it hurts too much. I just can't ..........


 I'm sorry if it makes you sad. It does for me too. But I just want her remembered for the great little girl that she was. So I always include her. She was a doll wasn't she?


----------



## Katkoota

Awwwwwh loving these pictures :wub2:


----------



## BellaEnzo

This was the day after we got Bella, she was 8 weeks









I beleive she was about 5 or 6 months in this pic









This is the pic they sent us of Enzo, not sure how old he was. Bella was definetly a cuter puppy, lol.









The pic of Enzo in my signature was the day we picked him up and this was the day after at work...


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Here's Rocky!


----------



## MoonDog

Awwww, all these babies are so precious! Phoebe was nearly 2 when we got her so I don't have any baby pictures. To make up for it, I'm going to have to get her a new brother or sister. I've been thinking about that a lot lately...


----------



## romeo&juliet

OMG PUPPY OVERLOAD :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: ALL THE BABIES ARE SO ADORABLE :tender::tender: HERE IS ROMEO & JULIET I GOT THEM WHEN THEY WHERE 4 MONTHS OLD FIRST PICTURE IS THEYRE FIRST XMAS. THE REST ARE THE FIRST DAY AT HOME GETTING TO KNOW MY BOYS :chili::chili:AND THEN WHAT THEY LOOKED LIKE AFTER THEIR FIRST GROOMING :thumbsup: I HAVE BABY BABY PICTURES BUT MY HOME COMPUTER IS STILL NOT UP.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Like dummies we didn't do photographs of Laurel and Violet when they were little we did videos. My husband said that we can still do pictures with video camera. I don't know how I'm totally useless with this stuff. Anyhow this thread will be long gone before hubby gets around to it! All the fluffs are absolutely beautiful!!! Even though they're the same breed they are all so different! It's funny .. If I look at two beagles they look the same or if I look at two or three schnauzers they look the same, but not Yorkies or Maltese!! I love looking at the pictures.


----------



## educ8m

What a great thread! There's nothing like puppy pictures to brighten a day!:Sunny Smile:Both Gracie and Ella were 4 months old when I got them.
Here's Gracie on her first day home:








Here's Ella:








And here's my 15 year old, Cisco, at 8 weeks old:














And when he was about eight and then at 14:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Pam, all your babies are so beautiful and precious. I get puppy fever too. It's just too much cuteness. I loved seeing Lola's baby picture! Keep those good memories!!!:wub:



pammy4501 said:


> These are my dogs as puppies. First is Frank, then Truff and last, is my sweet Lola as a baby. I barrowed the pics of Frank and Truff from Stacy, as I got Frank at almost 6 months and Truff at nearly a year. Lola was about 14 weeks in this photo. Oh no, looking at these is giving me puppy fever!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OMG, gorgeous. What kind of dog is Cisco? So cute!



educ8m said:


> What a great thread! There's nothing like puppy pictures to brighten a day!:Sunny Smile:Both Gracie and Ella were 4 months old when I got them.
> Here's Gracie on her first day home:
> View attachment 99839
> 
> 
> Here's Ella:
> View attachment 99840
> 
> 
> And here's my 15 year old, Cisco, at 8 weeks old:
> View attachment 99841
> View attachment 99844
> 
> 
> And when he was about eight and then at 14:
> View attachment 99842
> View attachment 99845


----------



## BellaEnzo

MoonDog said:


> Awwww, all these babies are so precious! Phoebe was nearly 2 when we got her so I don't have any baby pictures. To make up for it, I'm going to have to get her a new brother or sister. I've been thinking about that a lot lately...



Do it Robin! How could you not after this thread! Thank God for Enzo or I'd be running out to get a puppy! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog

BellaEnzo said:


> Do it Robin! How could you not after this thread! Thank God for Enzo or I'd be running out to get a puppy! :HistericalSmiley:


I'm workin' on it Amanda! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Here is Maisie![/quote][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## educ8m

Rocky's Mom said:


> OMG, gorgeous. What kind of dog is Cisco? So cute!


Thanks, Dianne. Cisco is a fourth generation cockapoo. I got him from a breeder in California who was trying to get the breed recognized by the AKC. The breeder is the president and founder of the Cockapoo Club of America. He's been a great dog.


----------



## Bailey&Me

This is baby Bailey the day I brought him home from the rescue. He was about 5-6 months old. 









This is my big guy now:


----------



## jenniferhope423

Sophia is the only of my 3 girls that I got as a puppy so here are a few pics of her puppy days.

The night I brought her home...
































And my big two year old


----------



## casa verde maltese

What a fun Thread!


----------



## LinzFair

This is the photo Mika's breeder sent to us. She is on the left, and on the right is her crazy little brother that was flying around the house when we picked her up.










This is her the first day we had her at home, she was 12 weeks. :heart:


----------



## iheartbisou

This is a great thread!! I love seeing all the photos of all these gorgeous babies!:wub:

here's my wittle baby- bisou!


----------



## Johita

iheartbisou said:


> This is a great thread!! I love seeing all the photos of all these gorgeous babies!:wub:
> 
> here's my wittle baby- bisou!


 
Wait a second, doe Bisou have a new cut? I had never sen that last pic you posted. I ♥ Bisou.


----------



## iheartbisou

Johita said:


> Wait a second, doe Bisou have a new cut? I had never sen that last pic you posted. I ♥ Bisou.


that photo is from when she was about 6 months old (the maltese sphinx one.)- her breeder took that photo (they're pros at taking photos! lol) but she does have a relatively new cut, this is what she looks like now


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Tyler and Quincy are two very handsome boys. And Mimi is a doll Sylvia! So bite your tongue again! I love this thread!:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Forgot to mention that all of your puppy pictures put me in puppy love mode and I cannot stop looking at all the great pictures.:wub: Do I dare say that Maltese puppies are breathtakingly cute!!! I'm just crazy about puppies. :wacko1::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*I found more of the Rockstar's baby pics*

These two is when we first brought him home.


----------



## LinzFair

Rocky's Mom said:


> These two is when we first brought him home.


You must have constantly cuddled him. He is way too adorable. I wouldn't have been able to work or anything !! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom

iheartbisou said:


> the maltese sphinx


:HistericalSmiley:I would love to see Zooey in that clip. Bisou is so gorgeous. 

Still LOVING all of these precious babies :wub:


----------



## Whoolia

*My heart just skipped a beat.*



iheartbisou said:


> that photo is from when she was about 6 months old (the maltese sphinx one.)- her breeder took that photo (they're pros at taking photos! lol) but she does have a relatively new cut, this is what she looks like now


This looks just like my Rebel who I lost on Christmas Eve. Those liquid, soulful eyes...gorgeous!


----------



## reanut1379

I can't believe I am just now seeing this post, How could I miss it?!
The first one is her first day home ready for a bath, and the second one is when she is all cleaned up and ready for bed.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

*ALL THE PUPPIES ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!! I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!*

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY BABIES TAKEN WHEN THEY WERE 9-12 WEEKS.*

*MILO & MIMI*









*MIMI*
























*







*









*MILO*


----------



## edelweiss

I am in love w/all of these baby photos!
Here are 2 of Kitzel---first is his baby photo from the breeder & the 2nd is at 5 months of age~ learning to high 5!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Kitzel aren't you cute..so squeezable! 


And Milo and Mimi are so adorable too...uh oh, I can feel some puppy fever coming on!!!! :smhelp:


----------



## Katkoota

Awwwwwwwwwh :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Diane, I know just the cure---I will send Lisel to you for one over-night stay!


----------



## hoaloha

*This is one of my favorite threads- That's why I want to revive it  It's either curing or making my puppy fever worse.... LOL! 

For those of you with grown-up or almost-grown up fluffs, please post up a Baby pic and a Current pic! tell us the age or your pup in each pic!*

*Baby pics at 9.5weeks old: (these pics are Stacy's from the Bellaratamaltese facebook page- all credit goes to her)*


















*Now (almost 2 years old) and still a fluffy marshmallow *


----------



## pippersmom

Pipper at 10 weeks old










Pipper now










Another one of Pipper now. I just love that face!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

Here is baby Maddie!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Oh my gosh far to much cuteness im so glad you revived this thread!!! 

Here is a few of Maizy at 12 weeks the day we got her and some of her now she will be 2 in May.


----------



## Leanne

Maya is my rescue baby and I was sad that I did not have any baby pics of her. But after months of extensive research I was able to find her breeder and I now have a baby picture from her breeder! I am so happy to be able to share it on the SM.








Here is what she looked like on May 5th 2012 when she came into our lives.







She looked so sad....:smcry:

Her she is today 10 months later....in all her Maltese grander. :aktion033:








She is simply amazing! I cannot say enough about the SM forum and all the invaluable information I have found from all of you... to ease our journey. Though I do not comment often I am here daily.... reading every post and sharing in all of your happiness, joys, hopes, fears and tears. I am so grateful for this forum and all of your insights on any aspect of life. And a special Thanks to you Elisabeth for this post!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Here is Dewey at 12 weeks 









Here is Hardy before a year old(don't know exactly his age) poor scrawny little boy! 









I'm trying to get puppy pics from my old camera of Laurel and Violet! 
All of these puppies are so adorable!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

Here's Sophie at 11 weeks







My tiny little baby :wub2:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa

Here's Gustave at 6 weeks-








And here at 11 weeks-








And now at 9 months-








I think he's changed a lot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

Gustave is just as cute now as he was as a puppy!!
Here!s Dewey's pic from the breeder


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Cuteness overload! :wub: 

Here are the first pics I saw of my two :heart::heart:

Alvar at 5 weeks:









Rem at 16 weeks:


----------



## Betty Johnson

Here is Beth Sheba as a baby - her first day home


----------



## Mallen600

Henry at 4 weeks









When we first brought him home (8 weeks)









Prior to his first haircut (4 months)









Currently post neuter with another stolen piece of mulch


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

Looking at this thread gives me major puppy fever!

Here are pictures of Mimi & Milo as puppies:


----------



## MickysMommy

these are pictures of micky's first month with us


----------



## lols82

Sammy 11 weeks old


----------

